# NASP coach needs help w/3D



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

All of my stuff is based on 50 yard max asa type courses so I don't think it would help to much, the yardage judging stuff could be helpful if they are trying to learn how to range targets. 

1. You gotta put down the bow and go range every day during your training and get to where you can guess dead on only looking at the target and not relying on the ground, then when you go to a tournament you can ground judge and guess based on looking only and compare.

2. you must have a simple game plan, this game plan allows you to go around the course and make the same simple decisions every target and not make life complicated.

3. Course management, this one is tough to define but learning how a round of 3d progresses is really important so that as things happen you don't freak out and start pressuring yourself. I like to think of a 3d course like a NBA basketball game, things go along and then one team gets on a run and then things go back to normal and then another run happens. 3d is just like that, you may go through some easy targets and not get many 12's at all and then in the tough ones you go 12 12 12 12. The key is to stay in the 10 ring and take the 12's as they come. For example, my last 3d was a couple weeks ago and I shot out the top about a inch or so for the first 15 targets and basically got 10's and not many 12's. So after a burger and a soda I decided to change how I was guessing and bring my arrows down a little and within 4 targets I had 3 freaking 8's out the bottom. I then went back to my normal guessing and shot about a inch out the top for safe 10's and a few 12's for the rest of the day. If I had just shot my normal game plan all day long I would have had a nice score without any 8's but I chose to try and fix things and it cost me.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The more I think about it a lot of my articles would be good for you to read, I have a bunch on 3d and then some in the shooting drills section.

For example, there is one that teaches a person about their arrow and how it hits when you screw up. 

So, you go to a distance such as 25 yards and you shoot for a minute and you confirm that your bow is dead on. Then you step back to 26 and aim directly at the 12 ring and you still use the 25 yard pin and you should hit a little low, then go to 27 and then 28 and then 29. Once you get done moving back then step up to 24 and then 23 and then 22 and 21. 

This little mental drill allows you to do many things

1. such as giving yourself permission to miss the 12 ring while aiming directly at it. 

2. It gives you a good look at how many inches or half inches your bow is losing or gaining when you misjudge a target.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Another main issue is learning how to use bino's and naked eye and aim at a 12 ring. At their short distances they should be able to see the 12 rings but on black targets in the shade or tunnels they may not.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

I saw some targets at my local bow shop with ASA scoring rings on them. That does not help with the animals, but might get them used to shooting the rings. 

What class are they shooting? Some of the kids classes are know distance, some half and half, some unknown. Difference game plans for each. 

They need binoculars to be able to see the rings and develop a spot to shoot at. You can't always see the rings. So you sometimes have to build an aim point. That could be a shadow, holes in the target, another arrow, light on the target. But sometimes you just have to know where the rings are and do your best. Black targets in shade force you to have to just know where the rings are. 

I would start asking around about local clubs. They may be willing to help, especially with kids involved. S3DA is an organization you might want to look into and see if they have something local to you.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

For all the folks who have already tried to answer this - some background.

The NASP 3D range is quite a bit different from what most of us think of when we think 3D.

The main thing in common is the targets themselves, and the variable unknown distance.

BUT the minimum distance is 10 meters and the maximum distance is 15 meters.

The archer shoots five arrows at a target, scores and pulls their arrows, then moves to the next target to the right, which will (except when going from the right-most target to the left-most if you started somewhere in the middle) be approximately a meter farther (or closer) than the one you just shot.

I'd think the most important things would be:
1. Knowing where the scoring rings are on each of the animals
2. Knowing how to hold for 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15 meters
3. Practicing holding on an invisible aiming spot, instead of a visible (gold colored) center

Knowing THAT, what advice can you give the coach?

Here's a photo of the 3D range setup.









I know NASP sells target faces that can be pinned to bales, but I'm not sure how the size compares with the Rinehart 3D animals (I'm pretty sure they are quite a bit smaller) and I'm also not sure you could get them in time to get much practice in.

They are $8 to $15 each, much lower cost than the actual 3D animals.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, that's different. But makes more sense for NASP. 

They make cards that show the scoring rings. Might be handy. 

http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=5

Looks like Morrell makes the target faces. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/morrell-naspr-ibo-polypropylene-target-faces.html

One of the toughest things about 3D is building that aim point. Like said above, there is no real target to aim for. You have to know where it's at. You can practice hold over on anything. But mentally translating that to a 3D target gets tricky. Since the size of the actual target changes. Without the actual targets to use, the next best thing is to make them shoot from each distance to get used to judging and changing their hold. From there you just hope they can make the mental switch from a paper target to a 3D target. IN the end, they will probably have a great time competing.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

The Third Hand wouldn't be the best, as the targets NASP uses are the Rinehart, not the McKenzie. And they don't use a 12-ring. But better than nothing.

Yes, the Morrell target faces would be useful, but if really practicing for the NASP 3D Challenge, get the "Life Size" which are bigger and look like approximately the same size as the actual 3D animal.

Here is link to the Morrell Targets page: https://www.morrelltargets.com/collections/target-faces

And here link to the School Order Form to buy direct from Morrell: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...ll_Targets_webversion.pdf?3033885434482231516

or to buy through NASP channels: https://www.naspschools.org/gear/ordering use the Target Replacement/3D/Paper Face Order Form


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Good call on the card. I didn't see a Rhinehart one last night but it does look like they make one. Looks like you can download PDF's of their targets here. Scroll to the bottom for "reference cards".

https://www.rinehart3d.com/downloads/


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a junior high teacher and one day the gym teachers sent for me to come down, there were 200 kids in the stands and they said "here he is, Mr. Padgett". The pe teachers had been practicing for a couple months and didn't tell me but they were planning on beating me in front of the kids. I had 5 warm up shots and then we shot a scoring round and I had never shot a nasp bow before. I had not shot with fingers since 2005 so I stood there wondering what in the frick am I gonna do. I decided to use the riser as my sight pin, there was a little pointy spot on the riser about where it turned the corner and I shot my first arrow with it on the target somewhere and I saw that my arrow hit 8 inches low and 5 inches right of the little spot on the riser. So on the nasp target from the bulles eye I went over 5 and up 8 and memorized that location and shot my other 4 arrows of practice and hit the little bulleseye. We shot something like 20 arrows and I only missed the little spot one time and totally beat the gym teachers. Thank god.

But, to me that is my only experience with a nasp bow and to me is how I would learn how to shoot it for 3d. at 10 yards it would be 8 up 4 left and then 11 yards may be 9 up and 5 left and so on till I got to 15 yards. That would allow me to aim at a specific location on the target over and up from the spot for each distance.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me my idea is pretty weak because it is based on a one minute decision and then a few shots, surely if nasp has 3d shoots like this there is a better way to aim exactly with those bows.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

To the OP....you might try gap shooting. The NASP bows are a lot like trad gear, in that they have no sights, and no draw stop. If you treat the bow like a recurve or longbow, you can sight it using the same technique. The long and the short of it is that you use the tip of the arrow as a sight. The arrow will shoot high or low on the target, depending on the yardage. You find out what that difference is (the gap) and aim in the other direction. So if, for example, and only an example, as I am pulling these numbers out of thin air, at 13 yds, one of your student's arrows hits 5 inches high, have him/her place the tip of the arrow 5 inches low on the target. IF the anchor point is the same, and the bows are all shooting the same speed at that anchor point, the arrow will land at the correct point on the target, at least in terms of elevation. The same technique can be used for windage as well.

There are some really good videos on youtube about gap shooting. Might be worth looking up, as I am sure for someone who has never done it, my explanation is basic at best.

Hope that helps.


----------

